# Calling Out Mike047



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 2, 2009)

OK Mike047, I have watched your meteoric rise in PPD and wondered what is going on there in Zirconia. Each day brings you closer to the top in avg PPD and now I hear of 2 additional GTX260's coming online Wednesday? It's time to state your intentions.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 2, 2009)

Did you read 123bob's post about the same thing? 

Coincidentally, how come I never got this email when I started steamrolling along the list after I started folding:shadedshu


----------



## erocker (Jun 2, 2009)

Quoteth Sammy Haggar (Over the Top soundtrack):



> 'Cause winner takes it all, loser takes a fall
> Flight to the beginning of the end
> Winner takes it all, till he breaks the fall
> In time he'll make it over the top!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 2, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Did you read 123bob's post about the same thing?
> 
> Coincidentally, how come I never got this email when I started steamrolling along the list after I started folding:shadedshu


No disrespect Bogmali, but Mike's production has come out of nowhere and even surpassed me during an update last night. You could say it's got me a little concerned.... I must say that I have witnessed your increase in production. Can today's boost be attributed to the 2nd core of the GTX 295?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 2, 2009)

Concerned for what? That he is somehow cheating?

I really dont think this is the propper method for doing so if that is the concern.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 2, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Concerned for what? That he is somehow cheating?
> 
> I really dont think this is the propper method for doing so if that is the concern.



It's just folding humor, sneeky. Mike will get it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 2, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> It's just folding humor, sneeky. Mike will get it.



Sorry I guess Im not with the "in" crowd anymore


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 2, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Concerned for what? That he is somehow cheating?
> 
> I really dont think this is the proper method for doing so if that is the concern.



No, I'm just concerned for my comfy top spot. Mike047 is completely legit(as well as a worthy opponent) and we're just having a little fun here.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 2, 2009)

No problem, Ill just crawl back under the rock I've been blocking all this rain with


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 2, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> No problem, Ill just crawl back under the rock I've been blocking all this rain with



You could also join the WCG and Folding teams....


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 2, 2009)

I do fold, Im in the top 20...lol      
 EDIT: just checked...was in the top 20...took a bump down to 21st now

No WCG yet, no reasons other than time and useage...may get to it soonly.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 2, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> No disrespect Bogmali, but Mike's production has come out of nowhere and even surpassed me during an update last night. You could say it's got me a little concerned.... I must say that I have witnessed your increase in production. Can today's boost be attributed to the 2nd core of the GTX 295?



Come on Buck, this is "ME" and no disrespect will be taken. It will take a lot more than that to get a reaction from me. But yeah, I guess the 2nd core from the 295 must be the reason for the increase (I have no clue yet by how much). Mike did came out of nowhere to be displacing me from the top 3 producers list along with 123bob

BTW....I couldn't stop laughing (and my stomach hurts) at Sneeky's reply


----------



## 123bob (Jun 2, 2009)

No worries, you will be back on the top three soon, if not already.  As I said in the other thread, I powered down a bit to promote the same kind of cross team sharing at XS.  That said, I do have my eyes out for another 260-216 sale....  I'll power back up some then...

Regards,
Bob


----------



## mike047 (Jun 2, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OK Mike047, I have watched your meteoric rise in PPD and wondered what is going on there in Zirconia. Each day brings you closer to the top in avg PPD and now I hear of 2 additional GTX260's coming online Wednesday? It's time to state your intentions.



World domination
To leave dead burned GPUs in my wake.

*FOLD HARD and FOLD OFTEN*


----------



## bogmali (Jun 2, 2009)

mike047 said:


> World domination
> To leave dead burned GPUs in my wake.
> 
> *FOLD HARD and FOLD OFTEN*



And there you have it, fold hard Mike 

And I am still  at Sneeky's posts


----------



## mike047 (Jun 3, 2009)

GOSH, I post about "world domination" and everybody disappears


----------



## 123bob (Jun 3, 2009)

No, some of us are still here.  We just know you mean it, and more importantly, are capable of pulling it off....

On a slightly different, but similar enough topic, I am on 7 different folding/crunching/doing-stuff teams now.  No wonder I can't figure out who I'm talking to, and on what forum....I thought I was getting senile...

Regards,
Bob



Actually, I'm just letting you catch up a bit.....These 260-216 cards are playing on the quad cruncher farm rather nicely.  Six more will go in soon.....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 3, 2009)

mike047 said:


> GOSH, I post about "world domination" and everybody disappears



Like Bob123 said, your probably capable of following through. I just want to say thanks to you and everyone else that has "took it up a notch" lately. You guys are making me fold harder than ever. Congrats to everyone!!!


----------



## mike047 (Jun 3, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Like Bob123 said, your probably capable of following through. I just want to say thanks to you and everyone else that has "took it up a notch" lately. You guys are making me fold harder than ever. Congrats to everyone!!!



And FOLDING WINS





I don't think that I can catch you in the daily


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 4, 2009)

mike047 said:


> And FOLDING WINS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I stumble once, you'll be all over me. I am plagued by amperage issues from the three circuits I pull juice from, as well as the network issues I have had lately. *Look at what I found this week trying to stay ahead of you*. I noticed a small spark from the outlet when I moved the extension cord. This would have eventually started a fire, so I am glad I caught it. This cord was plugged in for 5 months straight with no indication of what was taking place internally. I suggest everyone inspect their power cords frequently just to be safe. Other than that, Keep Folding Boys!


----------



## mike047 (Jun 4, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> If I stumble once, you'll be all over me. I am plagued by amperage issues from the three circuits I pull juice from, as well as the network issues I have had lately. *Look at what I found this week trying to stay ahead of you*. I noticed a small spark from the outlet when I moved the extension cord. This would have eventually started a fire, so I am glad I caught it. This cord was plugged in for 5 months straight with no indication of what was taking place internally. I suggest everyone inspect their power cords frequently just to be safe. Other than that, Keep Folding Boys!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090603/naked rig 008.jpg



How many amps on the breaker??  That could have been bad.  All my crunchers are on dedicated circuits.  I own my home, so when I want a new circuit, I run the wire.

You can replace each socket with a heavy duty receptacle.


----------



## 123bob (Jun 4, 2009)

I ran dedicated 20 amp circuits to the farm, each on it's own 12 gauge wire, with the appropriate 20 amp commercial grade outlet.  Not the 15 amp cheapo "normal" stuff.

As Mike points out, this is rather important to keeping the house around your head, and the roof where it belongs.

Real crunching and folding takes 24/7 draw on the wiring.  The trip curve on your 15 amp breakers will support 15 amps.  Is the rest of the wire run up to it?  It depends on how well the house was built, and whether the outlet you plug into for your farm is at the end of the string....

While we are at it, UPSs can save your butt too.  Nothing like wrecking $20,000 worth of hardware because you didn't want to spend $500 in surge and UPS line conditioning....

Add this to your estimate of farming.  It will serve you well...

Regards,
Bob


----------



## mike047 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Yah, Boss

Did you feel sorry for me and ease up


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 11, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Hi Yah, Boss
> 
> Did you feel sorry for me and ease up



Hehe, I saw that last night. I got smacked with a bunch of 5911 WU's that take 6-8 hrs to complete. I have a feeling you will be eclipsing me more often, with your army of GTX 260's. Congrats on bringing the heat. Looks like there may be a new Sheriff in town


----------



## mike047 (Jun 11, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Hehe, I saw that last night. I got smacked with a bunch of 5911 WU's that take 6-8 hrs to complete. I have a feeling you will be eclipsing me more often, with your army of GTX 260's. Congrats on bringing the heat. Looks like there may be a new Sheriff in town



I had a bunch of the 5911's also.  They must let them out in batches.   You jumped my bones the first stats this morning, though  Good work.

Deputy maybe, TOO old to be the Sheriff.


----------

